# MAD MAXINE WATERS AND HER HYPOCRISY...FIRST PROMOTES VIOLENCE THEN THE VICTIM !



## nononono (Nov 5, 2018)

*Two Faced Mad Maxine Waters.....*

*In June she Promotes Violence !*

*



*
*Today she plays the Victim....*

*





*
*VOTE REPUBLICAN ON NOV 6th AND SEND HER PACKING !!!*


----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2018)

*VOTE REPUBLICAN ON NOV 6th AND SEND HER PACKING !!!*


----------

